# Block planes



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

90 bucks isn't bad...
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=04.203.70&dept_id=12940


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I'm wondering if there's a quicker, simpler way in the field, or should I just do the sharpening at home with a set-up like I just described.
> 
> Thanks much.


Now the bad news - you can easily spend more on sharpening stones than you paid for the plane - just ask me...

A lot of what you need to do can be done with wet/dry sandpaper on a piece of plate glass. As for job site sharpening, you can do that with a single stone, unless you bungle the edge up pretty bad. 

If you want to get fancy, you can go the diamond grit in a syringe route (also used with plate glass). It's actually a cheaper initial outlay compared to getting a set of stones and conditioners, and it lets you see exactly how good you can get the edge.

Personally, for job site I'll use plate glass and wet/dry sandpaper, but I'm only touching up the edge and I'm not making a piano

I'd suggest do a little research on the internet before deciding how you'll sharpen and what you'll use.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Now the bad news - you can easily spend more on sharpening stones than you paid for the plane - just ask me...
> 
> *A lot of what you need to do can be done with wet/dry sandpaper on a piece of plate glass. As for job site sharpening, you can do that with a single stone, unless you bungle the edge up pretty bad. *
> 
> ...


Thank you - what I wanted to offer up - but didn't want to get into any religious wars over sharpening the darned irons!

Now YOU can take the heat!

(I use a piece of granite backsplash, btw).


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok,
I have a few but its never something I. Get warm and fuzzy about,....


Well,...

I should say, not yet.......:whistling


Grab your popcorn,..

Some fine collections,,,,,


http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=111439&p=752316&hilit=Block+plane+collection#p752316

http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=106739&hilit=Block+plane+collection


There is a member I know over there, can't find it write now, but it was absolutely incredible the collection of hand planes he had....I was blown away ...they look like candy to me!...:laughing:.:clap::thumbup:


Enjoy,...


B,


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Thank you - what I wanted to offer up - but didn't want to get into any religious wars over sharpening the darned irons!
> 
> Now YOU can take the heat!
> 
> (I use a piece of granite backsplash, btw).



I like this japanese guy. Stones + no talking + listen to the stone + using wife's kitchen sink = perfect.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv4mOMiRKyQ

What stones seem to have the highest grit equivalent?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I like this japanese guy. Stones + no talking + listen to the stone + using wife's kitchen sink = perfect.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv4mOMiRKyQ
> 
> What stones seem to have the highest grit equivalent?


http://www.japanwoodworker.com/prod...2KF28NQDG4IN&pf_id=07.098.10000&dept_id=23576

10,000 grit. Only $325


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

hdavis said:


> http://www.japanwoodworker.com/prod...2KF28NQDG4IN&pf_id=07.098.10000&dept_id=23576
> 
> 10,000 grit. Only $325


Riiiiiight! Might as well stock up now! That's only 3.25 cents/grit


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

All I usually use is a belt sander with about a 120grit. Then I follow up with some sand paper alox 150-200 along with a little sprittle. It results in a good enough edge to shave back side of my hand. It takes about a minute at the most. 
If you want a diamond hone these are an incredible buy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRD2GQhVetk

http://www.harborfreight.com/4-sided-diamond-hone-block-92867.html

I think I bought 4 for about $8 ea, & spread them around home, & shop.
Joe


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Railman said:


> All I usually use is a belt sander with about a 120grit. Then I follow up with some sand paper alox 150-200 along with a little sprittle. It results in a good enough edge to shave back side of my hand. It takes about a minute at the most.


Never done the belt sander on my hand plane - have done on my Makita power planer blades. Makita supplies a jig - you noiunt both blades up, turn the sander over and (using a little restraint) those hard-azzed carbide blades were perfect.



> If you want a diamond hone these are an incredible buy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRD2GQhVetk
> 
> I think I bought 4 for about $8 ea, & spread them around home, & shop.
> Joe


Yup - HF - have several myself. Close your eyes, and they smell expensive.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Never done the belt sander on my hand plane - have done on my Makita power planer blades. Makita supplies a jig - you noiunt both blades up, turn the sander over and (using a little restraint) those hard-azzed carbide blades were perfect.
> 
> Yup - HF - have several myself. Close your eyes, and they smell expensive.


 Have done quite a few planer blades too, but they were less than 3 1/2hss variety, & didn't have to be perfect. The hard part is keeping them balanced.

The trick is to hold the blade at angle of 60' or even steeper, to the wheel axies, instead of being parallel. Since the grit is pulling along the edge of the blade, it makes a finer cut, resulting in fewer burs that break off. The fewer the burs, the sharper the edge.
Joe


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Norton 4000/8000 - 2-sided waterstone and a off-stone honing guide. 

Bought mine a while ago. If I had to guess, about $75 for the stone and like $25 for the guide.

I keep both in my woodworking bag on site. 

Know some guys that go freehand on 220 or better (if it's around).
Seems to work ok.
But not like a proper guided 8000 grit samurai sharp.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

i'd get a medium grit norton diamond stone and a 4000x/8000x combo waterstone. a grinding wheel is key for chisels imo, especially because a hollow grind makes that microbevel that much sharper and easier to get to. and if you ever get a big chip in your chisel, you'll learn how long it takes to fix it with stones alone.

but for planes, a combo waterstone is good enough for maintenance. it's rare you get a big chip in a plane iron.

either way there really is no shortcut or cheap catch-all, and unless you are one of those rare extremely wealthy carpenters (a unicorn might be easier to find) you're not going to be able to buy all these things at once. just buy a piece at a time when the spare change is around.
.........

btw, nick i live in mississauga. you can email me and i'll try and walk you through tuning your planes, and if that falls short if you make your way down my way i'd be happy to show you how to get them into good working shape.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

neill said:


> i'd get a medium grit norton diamond stone and a 4000x/8000x combo waterstone. a grinding wheel is key for chisels imo, especially because a hollow grind makes that microbevel that much sharper and easier to get to. and if you ever get a big chip in your chisel, you'll learn how long it takes to fix it with stones alone.
> 
> but for planes, a combo waterstone is good enough for maintenance. it's rare you get a big chip in a plane iron.
> 
> ...



I solve the chisel issue by keeping 2 full sets in my leather roll, and a single chisel in my belt. The single for unknowns and nail smashing, a Marples set for rough work and a decent Czech set that I got from Garrett Wade 20 yrs ago for fine work.

The Czech set never needs the wheel and can always be sharpened on site with the combo stone. The Marples can be re-shaped once in a blue back at the shop. Rarely touch the single.

I like the off-stone guide cause it is real stable in the hand and allows for full strokes on the stone.

Like neill said.....One tool at a time. These are all my original sets....been going strong for 20+ years. Once you buy them they will serve you well for many, many years. An actual investment you can count on.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought a work sharp 3000 from wood craft. So quick and eazy. Best 200 ever spent. I always have the sharpest tools on the job site. Problem is then people always want to use them.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I solve the chisel issue by keeping 2 full sets in my leather roll, and a single chisel in my belt.


i use a screw driver..sometimes it's actually a flat head:clap:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i use a screw driver..sometimes it's actually a flat head:clap:


Struble's part electrician!


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

I have mine in my box at all times. Never cheap out on one of these. Anything they sell at home depot or lowes,etc is junk. 

I have this exact model










I used it primarily when I worked in a shop. I used it on plastic lamintes (arborite, formica,etc). I would break the edge with a file and use my block plane to shave it down, worked perfect and you didn't need to file much.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Millworker said:


> I have mine in my box at all times. Never cheap out on one of these. Anything they sell at home depot or lowes,etc is junk.
> 
> I have this exact model
> 
> ...



That's the same one I posted 2 pages earier.
http://www.stanleytools.com/default...-960&SDesc=Bailey&#174;+Low+Angle+Block+Plane

No one seemed interested, because it didn't cost enough!:whistling

Joe


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Railman said:


> That's the same one I posted 2 pages earier.
> http://www.stanleytools.com/default...-960&SDesc=Bailey&#174;+Low+Angle+Block+Plane
> 
> No one seemed interested, because it didn't cost enough!:whistling
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Railman said:


> That's the same one I posted 2 pages earier.
> http://www.stanleytools.com/default...-960&SDesc=Bailey&#174;+Low+Angle+Block+Plane
> 
> No one seemed interested, because it didn't cost enough!:whistling
> ...


 Gorgeous plane, and GREAT deal. That's the beauty of used planes, hard to mess em up that bad.

I have brought shame upon my family for this oversight. I will refuse cookies for two weeks as penance. 

Laughy face not working.......so ......very , very, funny comment sir. Add clapping hands guy too.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I have "special" chisels for people who want to borrow.:laughing:
I set fire to my beltsander sharpening a chisel.
It filled my shop with smoke.
Won't do that again
I have 1000, 1200, 4000 and 8000 grit. and a guide.
I still use 2000 grit wet dry paper. It lasts a long time, is portable and cheap.
My Stanley was $5 at a second hand store.
Flatten the sole, flatten the blade, and then it sharpen it.
I also lowered the angle of the bevel.
I would really like a veritas, but only because it's pretty.:thumbsup:


----------



## swartzj81 (Feb 23, 2010)

i have never used a hand plane. but im going to get cracking on getting a few and stealing my fathers (he wont care as he never does any woodwoorking). they seem like they will be a faster way in some cases. thanks for the inspiration. any tips on using them efficiently without messing up my projects would be helpful. thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

funny that this topic came up.. currently doing a large cedar shingle job which means carrying a block plane.. on saturday i went in to make up for some hours i lost earlier in the week do to being sick... about 2 hrs into the morning it started snowing.. .sure enough i dropped my stanley block plane,, thus losing it in the snow.. later in the day it started to rain so i figured it would have been uncovered so i went back looking for it. nothing.. .bought another one... come monday the snow melted off enough so there it was


soo... now i have 2 stanley regular block planes.. a stanley low angle block plane.. 2 of the miniture hand planes that i sometimes use for getting into tighter spots or for tuning mitres.. along with a low end smooth plane


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I went shopping at an antique mall on Sunday and came across two wood block molding planes. One for beading and the other had twin cutters for 1" bullnose. Picked both up for $30.:thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Could have picked one up for free in NS...


----------

